
Ask HN: What makes your product unique? - mickyvicky
1-  What is your product?<p>2- In one sentence (just one) explain what makes your product unique from the rest of the market.<p>3- In one more sentence (just one more) explain how you got to find the niche you&#x27;re building the product for.<p>4- Are you pre or post-revenue (any revenue). Just say Pre or Post.
======
anoncoward111
1\. I used to sell retro video games on Amazon and through my own site.

2\. I'm not a dick, so I was hoping people would choose to buy my stuff
because they liked me and trusted me more than some random seller on Amazon.
Didn't work.

3\. This niche is pretty crowded now and there is a lot of turnover and
consolidation and competition between vendors. There are less people though
who tried to make a personality out of it.

4\. Post, because revenue is easy, profit is not

